# advice needed about a contract anf freezone visas



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello 
I finally got offered a job  but am a little worried about some of the clauses in the contract, which I haven't signed yet.
I was hoping some of you more experienced expats could tell me if I'm being fleeced or not. 

The employer is providing a visa (through a free zone) and paying me a reduced salary during training but I'd have to pay back 6000 dhs AND the cost of the visa and work permit costs if I left before two years. Do non-freezone companies give similar restrictions or is it really all about NOCs? 

The pay doesn't strike me as fantastic (70 dhs/hour) and there's no medical, accomodation allowance or any of that. Does anyone know if it's possible to negotiate or is that considered rude? 

Thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elph will be able to confirm, but I thought it was illegal to claim back money for visa etc.. and as for the 6000? What are they on?

AED70/hour for, say a 48 hour week (max allowed without overtime I think) is AED14,560 (average)/month.

well it's liveable on if you're single...


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Morning , 
the good thing about Having a Freezone visa , that you dont get banned if you decide to leave your company after a few months .( so its a good thing ) 

as per your request , concerning the Visa Payment ! i thought it was Illgalle till i heard that the Taxi drivers are paying the cost for theirs ...

the sallery is not bad if you are single , but you need to be carefull about accomendation , since in some cases you need to pay in advance a big amount money ...

Andy, 
i dont think he will be paid more then the 14.000AEd since no one is Paid the Over time In here .( correct if am wrong in order to claim it to my manager  


thanks


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

you cannot leave for more than 6 months at a time though.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I have FZE visa, but it's not mentioned anywhere in my contract that I have to pay if I resign before 2 years + full salary from the beginning + housing allowance + car insurance allowance + transportation allowance+ family medical insurance + family tickets. 
Your case looks weird... Smells fishy to me..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M.Sharaf said:


> Morning ,
> the good thing about Having a Freezone visa , that you dont get banned if you decide to leave your company after a few months .( so its a good thing )
> 
> as per your request , concerning the Visa Payment ! i thought it was Illgalle till i heard that the Taxi drivers are paying the cost for theirs ...
> ...


Overtime is payable, depending on your position. Managerial staff are not paid it, but other workers are if they work above 48 hours a week. Starts at 125% of basic wage. Other conditions apply.

I have written about this several times recently in my column...

-


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Overtime is payable, depending on your position. Managerial staff are not paid it, but other workers are if they work above 48 hours a week. Starts at 125% of basic wage. Other conditions apply.
> 
> I have written about this several times recently in my column...
> 
> -


thanks for your calirification , i didnt know about the over time being paid , i dont know any one who got paid on it ..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pantaloons said:


> Hello
> I finally got offered a job  but am a little worried about some of the clauses in the contract, which I haven't signed yet.
> I was hoping some of you more experienced expats could tell me if I'm being fleeced or not.
> 
> ...


The UAE labour law states that the employer must bear the cost of a the visa, labour card and medical requirements, NOT the employee. Withholding such fees from an employee's salary is illegal.

-


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for the information! 

They're not trying to deduct the cost of the visa from my salary, but rather stating that I'd have to pay back the cost of the visa PLUS the cost of the training (in other words, the 6000 dhs salary paid to me during training) if I leave before two years. Does anyone know where I could check to see the up to date laws about the legality of this? It seems what was illegal yesterday can become fine overnight. 

The job is in a very pink-collar field and it appears most of the other staff (who all also have uni degrees and qualifications) are there on a husband's visa. 
Since my boyfriend has a housing allowance in his contract, there's our rent sorted out. Am I allowed to ask for one too as I am, according to Dubai, technically single? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pantaloons said:


> Thank you so much for the information!
> 
> They're not trying to deduct the cost of the visa from my salary, but rather stating that I'd have to pay back the cost of the visa PLUS the cost of the training (in other words, the 6000 dhs salary paid to me during training) if I leave before two years. Does anyone know where I could check to see the up to date laws about the legality of this? It seems what was illegal yesterday can become fine overnight.
> 
> ...


The cost of training can be reclaimed, but only if you are being properly trained, not just as a general part of your employment.

You can be paid a housing allowance but there is no requriement for an employer to do this.

-


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

